# [Livebox] Connexion instable

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de stabilité avec ma connexion web. Toutes les minutes, la connexion coupe, sans prévenir et mets une dizaine de secondes à revenir. De temps en temps, ça ne coupe qu'au bout de 5 minutes, mais guère plus. J'utilise DHCP pour configurer mon réseau et voici ma carte réseau :

```
00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
```

Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour régler ça, en plus c'est très pénible à force. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

----------

## Poussin

C'est ta connexion web qui foire ou ta connexion LAN?

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai un autre ordi qui est branché sur la même Livebox, et aucun problème de ce côté là.

----------

## Poussin

tu utilises un gestionnaire de connexion style wicd ou networkManager?

au passage, un ptit lspci -k de ton interface pour etre utile

----------

## mdos

salut,

As tu essayer d'inverser les 2  PCs sur les port ETH de la livebox.

c'est peut etre un port qui déconne ?

----------

## blasserre

Bonjour,

Tu peux aussi regarder dans /var/log/messages et dmesg et éventuellement nous poster la fin des dits fichiers

tu y trouveras des infos sur ton client dhcp et ta l'état de ta carte réseau

----------

